# CAP Gagetown



## Rigs (14 May 2008)

They changed my course location - I am off to live in tent city on lovely Gagetown. 

Any tips for making it eleven weeks away? 

Also, anyone know where to find the joining instructions? The links on the portal are dead....


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (14 May 2008)

PM Inbound, I have alot of ref material handy from the last srl


----------



## Redeye (14 May 2008)

Rigs said:
			
		

> They changed my course location - I am off to live in tent city on lovely Gagetown.
> 
> Any tips for making it eleven weeks away?
> 
> Also, anyone know where to find the joining instructions? The links on the portal are dead....



No worries, the eleven weeks will fly by, and you'll get a fair bit of time off in there I'm sure.  Enjoy it, you'll be laughing about how good a go it was by the end.


----------



## xmarcx (15 May 2008)

Bring a multi-tool, a Gerber or something, buy a lot of bug juice, bring a lot of chocolate bars into the field. It's an awesome course, pay attention, learn from your instructors, don't spin out, have fun, and keep positive control over your weapon! OH, and never go to to the 20/Twenty, no matter how cheap they make the beer.


----------



## dangerboy (15 May 2008)

warrior vegetable said:
			
		

> Bring a multi-tool, a Gerber or something, buy a lot of bug juice, bring a lot of chocolate bars into the field. It's an awesome course, pay attention, learn from your instructors, don't spin out, have fun, and keep positive control over your weapon! OH, and never go to to the 20/Twenty, no matter how cheap they make the beer.


You have to go to the 20-20 at least once. After all seeing is believing.


----------



## zweetz (16 May 2008)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> You have to go to the 20-20 at least once. After all seeing is believing.



Just hope you don't end up with PTSD!


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (16 May 2008)

Here is the course joining instructions,  for those who asked I'll be sending out the rest shortly (its a 550mb package)


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (16 May 2008)

and the follow on to my last, the kit list


----------



## NL_engineer (16 May 2008)

Rigs said:
			
		

> They changed my course location - I am off to live in tent city on lovely Gagetown.



Hope you have a good bug bar (RETS usually puts out mosquito zappers (around their lines), otherwise make sure that your's doesn't have holes in it  ;D


Edited to fix typo


----------



## scoutfinch (17 May 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Hope you have a good bug bar (RETS usually puts out mosquito zappers (around their lines), _otherwise make sure that your's doesn't have *ho;es * in it  ;D
> _





 

Never mind... I don't wanna know!


----------



## Thorvald (17 May 2008)

Ok, on the kit list is a few intersting items (I always love kit lists, they are usually so ancient that even the instructors don't know a third of the items on them).

1 x Laptop Computer Baselined

We are to bring a Laptop from our unit that has the Baseline software installed???  Are there even network jacks in the tents...  ;D   "MCPL, my WIFI is down..."

I assume that item typically gets ignored? (Besides a personal laptop for memo's that some people bring).

---

1 x Gloves trigger finger (2 pieces, Winter only)

Old item I assume?  Never seen these.  Unless they are the old "penguin style" mits that are kicking around surplus stores.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 May 2008)

Trigger mitts still exist but as the list states "Winter Only" you won't need it for the summer.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (17 May 2008)

as for the baseline computer, I was the only guy on the course with one, and we had no din jacks to plug into, as for tent city, not bloody likely, your better off with one of your own for watching movies, memo's that sort of thing,  also there is a coffee shop in Oromocto, The Sour Grape, that has free wireless provided you are drinking coffee or whatever.


----------



## aesop081 (17 May 2008)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> You have to go to the 20-20 at least once. After all seeing is believing.



I would have thought that place had imploded by now


----------



## NL_engineer (17 May 2008)

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> as for the baseline computer, I was the only guy on the course with one, and we had no din jacks to plug into, as for tent city, not bloody likely, your better off with one of your own for watching movies, memo's that sort of thing,  also there is a coffee shop in Oromocto, The Sour Grape, that has free wireless provided you are drinking coffee or whatever.



RETS was talking about putting wireless in tent city, but I don't know if it was anymore then talk.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 May 2008)

Cdn Avaitor the 20/20 is still going strong.

And to NL Engineer yeah from what I've been hearing it all talk and no action as of yet.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (17 May 2008)

it could be done I suppose, maybe with one of the rogers wireless boxes, provided there is power in the tents, can't see why not though.  We all chipped in for a DSL line over in H3 and it worked well for us.


----------



## Thorvald (17 May 2008)

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> it could be done I suppose, maybe with one of the rogers wireless boxes, provided there is power in the tents, can't see why not though.  We all chipped in for a DSL line over in H3 and it worked well for us.



Hahaha, are you telling me you provisioned DSL on one of the shack's phone lines while you were there?   If so, that is hilarious!

Cheers


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (17 May 2008)

The guy whose name it was had to have the jimmy's install a line in his room. It was easy after that


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 May 2008)

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> it could be done I suppose, maybe with one of the rogers wireless boxes, provided there is power in the tents, can't see why not though.  We all chipped in for a DSL line over in H3 and it worked well for us.



Heck if Rogers won't provide Highspeed to the shacks (yet you can get digital cable from them) what makes you think the would provide wireless?


----------



## xmarcx (17 May 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Heck if Rogers won't provide Highspeed to the shacks (yet you can get digital cable from them) what makes you think the would provide wireless?



Rogers Portable internet runs off the cellphone networks.  You buy the box and pay the monthly fee and it works all over Canada, as long as you are near a decent sized city. It's pretty slow out in Gagetown but it works. But you have to have a fixed home address somewhere for them to bill you.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 May 2008)

Ah ok gotcha.


----------



## Rigs (20 May 2008)

It fascinates me that CF dress is required - but most new members are not issued CFs until two years in...


----------



## PMedMoe (20 May 2008)

Rigs said:
			
		

> It fascinates me that CF dress is required - but most new members are not issued CFs until two years in...



Really?  I recall getting mine issued at basic.  Are we talking reserves here?


----------



## Rigs (20 May 2008)

When I went to clothing stores they explained they no longer issue CFs until you are qualified - I guess because they got tired of chasing people down for them if the NES'd


----------



## PMedMoe (20 May 2008)

But are you a reservist?  I attended a BMQ grad parade just over a year ago and they all had their DEUs.


----------



## Rigs (20 May 2008)

Sorry, yes I am a reservist. 

Maybe the policy is different depending on the clothing stores 

Or maybe it has changed in the past two years (that would be shocking, no?)

I just know that's what they told me at the time.


----------



## PMedMoe (20 May 2008)

Don't fret, I'm not doubting your statement.  
It's true, policy changes all the time but if you're required to bring them, then I would assume (I know, dangerous practice) that they would have to issue them to you.


----------



## armyvern (20 May 2008)

Rigs said:
			
		

> When I went to clothing stores they explained they no longer issue CFs until you are qualified - I guess because they got tired of chasing people down for them if the NES'd



This policy is now *3 * (yes, three!!) years old:

Here's the policy (again) for ResF enlisted members of the ARMY. It is applicable to no one but ResF Army enlisted personnel:

Members of the ResF Land enviornment will be issued DEU upon successful completion of QL3s or 1 year of service, whichever comes* first*.

This policy is now years old, and anyone within your CoC (either employed within OR outside of your Unit QM) should have been able to answer this query for you ... as would a site search have revealed the answer:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/64173/post-597696.html#msg597696



			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Depends, as answered on this site numerous times.
> 
> *PRes Land* DEU:
> 
> ...



It really can not get any clearer than that. We really don't just make this shit up as we go along depending upon what Unit's QM we happen to be working at.


----------



## Rigs (20 May 2008)

Nice pic ArmyVern 

No worries - I did not think you were doubting me, another page I belong to is always asking for cites so I am used to it. 

It's on the list, so my CFs are coming


----------



## armyvern (20 May 2008)

Rigs said:
			
		

> It fascinates me that CF dress is required - but most new members are not issued CFs until two years in...



I'll guarantee that the above is not what your Unit QM staff told you.


----------



## JesseWZ (20 May 2008)

Thorvald said:
			
		

> Ok, on the kit list is a few intersting items (I always love kit lists, they are usually so ancient that even the instructors don't know a third of the items on them).
> 
> 1 x Laptop Computer Baselined


If you look closely, it says that you should bring 0 laptop baslined for CAP.


----------



## armyvern (20 May 2008)

Rigs said:
			
		

> Nice pic ArmyVern
> 
> No worries - I did not think you were doubting me, another page I belong to is always asking for cites so I am used to it.
> 
> It's on the list, so my CFs are coming



If you're enlisted, they'll be coming after you complete that QL3 or 1 year of service, but yes -- they're coming. I'm going to assume though that you're an Officer (CAP is a big hint), so that means you're entitled right away.

Just because an item is put onto a kitlist by a school -- does NOT make one entitled to the item. Else, every infanteer reporting to the Infantry school on course  would have been equipped with cadpat raingear years ago because the school would have added it to the kitlist if that were the way the system worked.

Your scale of entitlement is determined via D01 scales, not course kitlists.

You'll find many items on the CAP kitlist that you won't see until you actually reported in to Gagetown for your course, because your entitlement to them does not kick in until you've actually reported and are "on" course. Those items will be issued to you when your course visits CSG Gagetown en masse for issue -- which is a treat in and of itself. Bring smokes if you smoke, and if you've got 'em.


----------



## CAPER008 (25 May 2008)

Ah...CAP.....I'm an instrutor for CAP at the Infantry School. I may have just taught my last one this spring though as I am on my way out to OT. Yes you are all going to tent city and I'm not sure of the set-up as I've avoided going near the place yet. As for Kit...the only folks that will require DEU are those that will be training through the month of Nov. and I'm sure ( I hope) we all know why. They've got Mosquito zappers up there from what the guys told me and to be honest...it shouldn't be that bad a go in Mod for two months. The only thing that would tick me off would probably be the 24hr turn-around on laundry.However....CAP spends a fair amount of time in the field and you'll be using your groundsheet for that...so MOD will be a welcome treat. Go out and have fun...there are a lot of knowledgeable instructors there that will not harm you. Do as you are told...don't screw up more that once...and the rest should be fun. you will hear it now and you will hear it on course...TEAMWORK...it is the oil that keeps the machine running. OH, and I heard something in an earlier post....POSITIVE CONTROL OF YOUR WEAPON. Nothing we dislike more is troops running around with their weapon slung over their back....is it effectice that way,....really?


----------



## Rigs (27 May 2008)

Dammit - I am suposed to leave on Saturday and I am actually very sick - I am going to the MIR tomorrow - hopefully it isn't strep.


----------



## HommicideHarold (27 May 2008)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> You have to go to the 20-20 at least once. After all seeing is believing.



I heard that you can't get outta there with your shirt on.


----------



## armyvern (27 May 2008)

HommicideHarold said:
			
		

> I heard that you can't get outta there with your shirt on.



I managed to make it out of there with my shirt on the one time I visited.  

Not sure about any males that I was there with though. I was DDing (NOT by choice), so I was completely sober and took it all in. Too freaking hilarious. I'd go back in a heartbeat ... but I sure as hell am not DDing the next time I manage to make my way there.

 ;D


----------

